# Making the move - what I require



## latino (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello everyone,

First of all thanks to everyone for the very useful posts on this forum, there is a lot of information here. I was hoping to ask a few questions and see if anyone is able to help me. I will start off by giving you a background about my self; I’m originally from El Salvador and am now living in Canada (I hold dual citizenship). I speak Spanish very well. I want to move to Barcelona, Spain this year and stay there and hopefully get my Spanish Citizenship. I’ve read that because I hold Salvadorian citizenship it would be a lot easier for me to attain citizenship because I am an Ibero America. 

My questions are:

-Do I need to apply for landed immigrant status to stay and work in spain?

-If I were to move to Spain without a landed immigration status would I still be able to get a NIE number and stay and work?

Any suggestions/ other things that I may require for me to work and stay in Spain would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Latino, if you have both nationalities you should ask in both consulates (Salvadorian and Canuk) and get the one who give you the best opportunities.
Read the forum, this is not the best moment to come here, but if you have make your decision, then GOOD LUCK!.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

How is your Catalán?


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*My two cents...*

Hi Latino

I totally agree the professional advice is the way to go, but I understand that for Latin Americans, after two years of LEGAL residency, you are entitled to apply for citizenship. If you have a Spanish grandparent, you can apply after one year. But obviously, the rub is in the LEGAL bit...

You can read about this on the Spanish gov't work and immigration website, which you will have no problem with (being in spanish).

jockm


----------



## latino (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies, I'm thinking about heading to Spain in May for a month or 2 to check things out.. will keep everyone posted!


----------

